# Disque dur ne peut pas être modifié



## Minimacounet (20 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

J'ai un mac mini. J'ai fais l'acquisition d'un disque dur externe. Un Packard Bell Store & Save 2500. Sur la boite, il est bien indiqu&#233; qu'il est compatible Mac OS X.

Lorsque j'essaie de transf&#233;rer des trucs dedans, &#231;a affiche un message :
"Impossible de d&#233;placer l'&#233;l&#233;ment "blabla" car "Data" ( <-- le nom du disque dur) ne peut pas &#234;tre modifi&#233;." 

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ? 

D'avance merci. 

J'ai trouv&#233; ma r&#233;ponse, fallait juste que je le formate. Maintenant c'est bon il peut recevoir des &#233;l&#233;ments.

Merci quand m&#234;me.

Vous pouvez effacer mon message.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2007)

Minimacounet a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai un mac mini. J'ai fais l'acquisition d'un disque dur externe. Un Packard Bell Store & Save 2500. Sur la boite, il est bien indiqué qu'il est compatible Mac OS X.
> 
> ...



L'était en NTFS, ton disque    Le Mac ne peut effectivement que le lire, pas l'écrire, je laisse le fil pour l'édification des futures générations de nioubes !


----------



## Minimacounet (20 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'était en NTFS, ton disque    Le Mac ne peut effectivement que le lire, pas l'écrire, je laisse le fil pour l'édification des futures générations de nioubes !



Ah ? Je veux bien te croire si tu le dis !  

NTFS. J'ai cherché la définition sur google. Ca m'éclaire pas plus mais c'est pas grave. 

J'ai aussi cherché Nioube.   

Merci de ta réponse en tout cas.


----------



## Al_Copett (20 Septembre 2007)

Le NTFS est un syst&#232;me de fichiers utilis&#233; pour les disques dur par Microsoft. Apple ne le supporte pas, ou du moins en lecture seule je crois, &#224; cause de probl&#232;me de licences et de droits. Mais il doit y avoir une application qui permet aux Mac de lire et d'&#233;crire des disques format&#233;s en NTFS, mais j'ai oubli&#233; son nom. Je viens de retrouver le nom de cette application, c'est mac drive.

En fait c'est la fa&#231;on dont organise la structure des donn&#233;es sur un disque dur pour garantir la plus grande stabilit&#233; possible, r&#233;duire les pertes de donn&#233;es en cas de coupure d'alimentation inopin&#233;e, etc....


----------



## Minimacounet (20 Septembre 2007)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Le NTFS est un système de fichiers utilisé pour les disques dur par Microsoft. Apple ne le supporte pas, ou du moins en lecture seule je crois, à cause de problème de licences et de droits. Mais il doit y avoir une application qui permet aux Mac de lire et d'écrire des disques formatés en NTFS, mais j'ai oublié son nom. Je viens de retrouver le nom de cette application, c'est mac drive.
> 
> En fait c'est la façon dont organise la structure des données sur un disque dur pour garantir la plus grande stabilité possible, réduire les pertes de données en cas de coupure d'alimentation inopinée, etc....



Ok merci !!  

Et il existe, je suppose des disques durs externes plus adaptés au Mac ? 
En fait, ça a été un achat compulsif et j'ai pas vraiment cherché auparavant ce qu'il y a de mieux pour moi. Il fait 160 gb. Je ne connais pas la correspondance avec des Mo, mais vu que j'avais besoin d'environ 8000 mo, le vendeur m'a conseillé ça plutôt que des Dvd ou une clé USB.

Bonne nuit !


----------



## Al_Copett (21 Septembre 2007)

Le disque dur est un périphérique universel, le seul critère contraignant est son interface (ATA/IDE,SATA I ou II ou SCSI).
Mais pour ce qui est d'un disque dur externe, je ne connais pas de contraintes, enfin peut-être la taille si on le connecte sur une vieille machine. Il faut dire que les capacités actuelles des disques durs étaient à peine un concept flou il y a quelques années.

Un Giga Octets vaut 1024 Méga Octects ou 1000 selon la façon de calculer du fabricant, donc 8000 Mo valent 8 Go. Mais c'est le disque dur qui a le meilleur rapport Capacité/Prix.


----------



## Minimacounet (21 Septembre 2007)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Le disque dur est un périphérique universel, le seul critère contraignant est son interface (ATA/IDE,SATA I ou II ou SCSI).
> Mais pour ce qui est d'un disque dur externe, je ne connais pas de contraintes, enfin peut-être la taille si on le connecte sur une vieille machine. Il faut dire que les capacités actuelles des disques durs étaient à peine un concept flou il y a quelques années.
> 
> Un Giga Octets vaut 1024 Méga Octects ou 1000 selon la façon de calculer du fabricant, donc 8000 Mo valent 8 Go. Mais c'est le disque dur qui a le meilleur rapport Capacité/Prix.



Je vais me coucher moins bête ce soir. Merci !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2007)

Minimacounet a dit:


> Je vais me coucher moins b&#234;te ce soir. Merci !



Et tu vas te lever encore plus savant quand je t'aurai dit en clair le message qui tue contenu implicitement dans son post : pour pouvoir utiliser ton disque dur sur ton Mac, tu as juste besoin de le reformater (Applications/utilitaires/utilitaire de disque - Onglet "effacer" apr&#232;s avoir s&#233;lectionn&#233; le disque dans la liste &#224; gauche)) au format HFS+ pour usage sur mac exclusivement, ou FAT-32 (nomm&#233; MS-DOS sur Mac), pour un usage mixte Mac/PC, sachant que ce format &#224; deux inconv&#233;nients :

- il ne supporte pas les fichiers de plus de 4 Go, donc "usage vid&#233;o" tr&#232;s difficile,
- Il ne peut pas &#234;tre rendu "bootable" sur Mac, ce qui signifie que tu ne peux pas y installer Mac OS pour d&#233;marrer ta machine dessus.

Sinon, pour ta recherche (cf ta r&#233;ponse &#224; mon post pr&#233;c&#233;dent) : tu aurais obtenu une r&#233;ponse pour les deux mots, si tu avais utilis&#233; la recherche du forum


----------

